# Good pinstriping tips



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 20, 2013)

There are some good pinstriping tips in today's post at:
http://geared-facile.blogspot.com/
It's a great blog of a great project- check in often!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 20, 2013)

Very cool.  I think I still have a Beugler striped tool, if someone wants to learn.  Or could sell it.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 20, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> Very cool.  I think I still have a Beugler striped tool, if someone wants to learn.  Or could sell it.




Nick, get off the cabe and finish the damn bike.... !


----------

